# Install Carpet Price?



## Michael Coulson (Jan 9, 2008)

Can Somone Tell Me The Average Price To Pay A Sub To Install Carpet With Pad Saving The Old Tackstrip? Thanks In Advance, Mike


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

This really depends where in the country you live. And for some guys it depends what type of carpet they are installing.
But for a reasonable price for BASIC carpet install, that means no extras like furniture, rip up, floor prep, etc is about .60 a sq ft or 5.40 Yrd.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

There is no such thing as "going rate" 

I do know what I need as a business, to say afloat and make a profit for the business, along with paying me a liveable wage.

My price structure just went up at the first of the year.

Basic installation: Is considered a stretched in, over cushion, take up and relay, not new construction, where tackstriping, is supplied and installed. This service does not include: Staircases, which have a seperate fee. Pattern products, loop pile carpets, flat weave, woven, or natural fibered textiles, are also additional, Tackstrip replacement or new installation, is additional. Transition bars/metals, extra. The first 6 feet of seams are at N/C, but any after that, is an additional per linear foot charge. Furniture moving is additional. Haul off and disposal, including dump fees, is additional.


If I was requested to do a 11x25 bedroom with a 6x6 closet, take up and relay, it would cost you $286.44, in labor, with any extras on top of that.


----------



## Demonseed (Jun 22, 2007)

You are asking for something that cannot be quoted sight unseen. I have heard this a 100 times, it is a normal room, blah blah blah, what will you charge? The ultimate responsibilty rests on the flooring professional, if i show up and what you described is not accurate, what do we do? I tell you $5 a yard, you fail to mention a few things, you don't want to pay extras, it becomes a waste of time for both of us.

Yet if a customer agrees to a modest trip charge (that would be applied towards the labor agreement) we have none of these issues. Tack strip is already down, that means nothing, it could be rotted, installed improperly, it may need to be reinforced or replaced.


----------



## Michael Coulson (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you for your help! Mahalo, mike: notworthy


----------

